# Hello All From New Member



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello all from newbie in Langley, British Columbia. We just purchased a 2014 Outback 310tb last week and now in our property covered and winterized. Have not had a chance to use it so have to wait till early spring now. (darnit). Love the layout and the front garage with side load ramp is going to work well for us. Needed something we can haul boxes of etched glassware to various trade shows here in B.C. and Alberta. Looks like a great forum for questions and answers on the Outback. Thanks.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome! You will find everything you need to know about your trailer here on Outbackers and a great group of people too! Welcome!!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I am sure I will be posting some questions shortly.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Camping!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome to another Canuck.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to Outbackers!*


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

*Welcome to Outbackers, eh*!


----------

